# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  υποχονδριαση?

## Sofaki

Γεια σας ειμαι παλιο μελος αλλα το τελευταιο 2μηνο περναω καταστασεις εντονου αγχους με αποτελεσμα να εχει επηρεαστει η υγεια μου. Ολα ξεκινησαν πριν ενα μηνα περιπου οταν μετα απο ενοχλησεις στην κοιλια πηγα σε γυναικολογο και μου βρηκε 2 κυστες στις ωοθηκες. Δεν ηταν κατι τοσο ανησυχητικο, απλα μου ειπε να παω μετα απο την περιοδο μου να με δει παλι γιατι ειναι απο αυτες που φευγουν μονες τους. Εγω ομως επαθα πανικο, εκλαιγα και η μαμα μου με πηγε σε 2η γιατρο. Τα ιδια μου ειπε κ εκεινη αλλα μου εδωσε κατι φαρμακα για να βοηθησουμε την κατασταση. Μεχρι να περασουν οι μερες να ξαναπαω περασα απιστευτες ωρες εκλαιγα ολη την ωρα, δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω να δουλεψω και πονουσα. Μεχρι που εβλεπα εξογκωματα στην κοιλια μου και ημουν σιγουρη πως ειχαν μεγαλωσει οι κυστες. Παω στη γιατρο μου κανει υπερηχο πουθενα οι κυστες. Μετα απο δικη μου πιμονη επειδη της ειπα οτι εγω ποναω ακομα εψαξε καλυτερα και βρηκε νεα κυστη οχι ομως στην ωοθηκη αλλα ανεξαρτητα απο αυτην και καπως μακρια απο την ωοθηκη. Μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρη, ουτε επανελεγχο δεν ζητησε. Τις πρωτες μερες ημουν χαρουμενη που ξεμπερδεψα απο τις αλλες κυστες που ηταν μεγαλυτερες κ πανω στις ωοθηκες. Ειμαι 30 χρονων ανυπαντρη και ανησυχω για τη γονιμοτητα μου. Μετα εψαξα στο ιντερνετ στοιχεια για την καινουργια κυστη. Δε βρηκα κατι ανησυχητικο. Δε μου φτασαν ομως τα ελληνικα sites εψαξα σε ξενα και εκει βρηκε τροφη η ανησυχια μου. Μεσα σε μια μερα απεκτησα ολα τα συμπτωματα των κυστεων. Ξανα κλαμματα, εμετοι, διαρροιες απο αγχος. Παω κανω αλλον υπερηχο σε διαγνωστικο. Ημουν σιγουρη οτι ειχε μεγαλωσει και πιεζε τα αλλα οργανα της κοιλιας μου. Ο υπερηχος εδειξε την κυστη ενα χιλιοστο μεγαλυτερη. Φυσικα δν ειναι ανησυχητικο υπαρχει και το στατιστικο λαθος. Ηρεμω προσωρινα. Οι πονοι υπηρχαν αλλες φορες πιο λιγο αλλες πιο εντονα. Ξανακυλαω ψυχολογικα. Πηγαινω σε τριτο γυναικολογο. Μεχρι να μπω ειχα τους μεγαλυτερους πονους απο ποτε. Ημουν σιγουρη οτι οι φοβοι κου δεν ηταν ασκοποι. Με εξεταζει μου ειπε οτι δεν θα επρεπε καν να το σκεφτομαι και απορει για το ποιος με φοβισε τοσο. Η κυστη δεν ειχε μεγαλωσει. Μου ειπε οτι ισως ποναω απο το εντερο η απο το φοβο μου. Οταν βγηκα απο το γιατρο, πονουσα λιγοτερο. Για 2 μερες ημουν χαρουμενη ημουν παλι εγω. Τωρα 5 μερες μετα παλι ψαχνω να βρω πονους. Απο την ωρα που ξυπναω ψαχνω το σωμα μου, σφιγγβ την κοιλια μου για δω αν θα πονεσω. Πολλες φορες ποναω ακομα. Ανησυχω μηπως εχω καρκινο στο εντερο. Αιμα δεν εχω παντως. Πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο εδω κ ενα μηνα αλλα δεν βοηθαει ιδιαιτερα. Αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε κατι εσεις θα σας ειμαι ευγνωμων.

----------


## anxious4ever

καπως ετσι ξεκινησα εγω..κ τωρα παιρνω ladose για να σταματησω να πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαι γονιμη, να μην ψαχνω στα διαφορα ασχετα sites που με φοβιζαν κ με εκαναν χειροτερα..κυστες εχουμε ολες καποια φορα στην ζωη μας..δεν σημαινει οτι εχουμε κατι κακο..φευγουν με την περιοδο.
αν νεημερωθεις σωστα θα σταματησεις να φοβασαι.βρες εναν γυναικολογο κ εξεφρασε τις αποριες σου με ψυχραιμια, εναν γιατρο που να μην ειναι βιαστικος κ εχει ορεξη να σε ενημερωσει για το πως λειτουργει το αναπαραγωγικο συστημα μας.
σιγουρα θα πρεπει να κανεις κ ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι κ αυτο να περασει με τις κυστες , αυριο μεθαυριο θα βρεις κατι αλλο.ειναι φαυλος κυκλος.
οι κυστες δεν ειναι καρκινος, το εχει ολη η ελλαδα...εσυ η ιδια φοβισες τον εαυτο σου.
κ γω τα ιδια εκανα...μεχρι που στο τελος βαρεσα μια κρισαρα καταθλιψαρας κ ηρθα στα ισα μου τωρα..τωρα καποιες φορες παω να πεσω παλι στο τριπακι να σκεφτω για την περιοδο μου, την γονιμοτητα μου κλπ(εμεις προσπαθουμε κ για παιδι κιολας τον τελευταιο καιρο) αλλα καπως τα καταφερνω κ το κουμανταρω.
γενικα...ηρεμησε ..χαλαρωσε..οι κυστες δεν δημιουργουν τοσο πονο..το εντερο σου εχει σφιχτει απο το στρες..
οποτε κανε κατι να αποφορτισθεις απο το στρες διοτι το στρες επηρρεαζει κ τα γυναικολογικα.

----------


## Νεραιδα

Κι εγω θ σ ελεγα να χαλαρωσεις οσο γινεται κ ν μν δινεις σημασια στις σκεψεις αυτες.. υποχονδριασεις είναι ολα αυτα σιγουρα.

----------


## Sofaki

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου. Πηγα σε 2 γυναικολογους και οι 2 ηταν πολυ καλοι. Ειδικα ο τελευταιος μου ειπε να κατσω οση ωρα χρειαζεται στο ιατρειο του να μου πει οτι απορια εχω και οταν φυγω απο εκει να μη το ξανασκεφτω καθολου γιατι αδικα βασανιζομαι. Τωρα λοιπον σταματησα να γκουγλαρω γυναικολογικα κ τωρα κοιταω για καρκινους του εντερου. Πραγματικα δεν μπορω να σταματησω. Και οι πονοι ειναι εδω μονο οταν διαβαζω στο φορουμ νιωθω καλα. Υποθετω οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο. Ειναι δυνατον να εχω καρκινο εντερου χωρις να βλεπω αιμα; θελω να παω σε παθολογο ναδω τι θα μου πει αλλα δεν εχω δυναμη.

----------


## anxious4ever

καρκινο εντερου?????????!! what??
πως σου ρθε τωρα αυτο? ? ενας πονος να θυμασαι παντα δεν ειναι καρκινος! ολοι ποναμε κατα καιρους σε διαφορα μερη του σωματος.
ειναι αγχος που σωματοποιειται.
θα σου δωσω μια συμβουλη κ ακολυοθησε την αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω.κλεισε το google τωρα κ ας νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις να το κανεις.
μη το ξανανοιξεις ποτε!! καλυτερα ψαξε καποιον να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια.επειγοντως γιατι καποιο στρες εχεις το οποιο βγαινει με την μορφη της υποχονδριασης.
θα περασει..χαλαρωσε..ηρεμησε.. βαθιες αναπνοες κ κλεισε το google ΤΩΡΑ!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΤΟ google εφερε αυξηση της προσελευσης του κοσμου στα ιατρεια...ετσι μου χε πει καποτε ο γυναικολογος μου..μαλιστα μου ειχε πει ετσι ακριβως χαριτολογοντας "δοξα τον κυριο που εφτιαξε το google κ γεμισαμε πελατες κ βγαζουμε λεφτα" και γελαγε κ γελαγα κ γω μαζι του...

----------


## Mary89

Κοριτσι μου ειναι σιγουρα απ το αγχος οι πονοι που νιωθεις..Αν ηταν καρκινος η οτιδηποτε αλλο σοβαρο θα σου εδινε συμπτωματα...οι γαστρεντερικες διαταρραχες ειναι οι πιο ευκολες οσον αφορα το αγχος, εκει χτυπαει πρωτα..Αν θες να ηρεμισεις κανε μια εξεταση αιματος..Πιστεψε με αν εχεις το οτιδηποτε θα φανει εκει...Οπως ειπαν κ πιο πανω, κλεισε το google, μονο κακο σου κανει.
Κλειστο κ κανε οτι μπορεις για να ξεχαστεις κ να χαλαρωσεις κ ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## 66psy

> Πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο εδω κ ενα μηνα αλλα δεν βοηθαει ιδιαιτερα.


Λογικο ειναι.. ενας μηνας ειναι πολυ λιγος.
οσο πιο πολυ το σκεφτεσαι τοσο οι πονοι δεν θα υποχωρουν

----------


## giannhs82

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου. Πηγα σε 2 γυναικολογους και οι 2 ηταν πολυ καλοι. Ειδικα ο τελευταιος μου ειπε να κατσω οση ωρα χρειαζεται στο ιατρειο του να μου πει οτι απορια εχω και οταν φυγω απο εκει να μη το ξανασκεφτω καθολου γιατι αδικα βασανιζομαι. Τωρα λοιπον σταματησα να γκουγλαρω γυναικολογικα κ τωρα κοιταω για καρκινους του εντερου. Πραγματικα δεν μπορω να σταματησω. Και οι πονοι ειναι εδω μονο οταν διαβαζω στο φορουμ νιωθω καλα. Υποθετω οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο. Ειναι δυνατον να εχω καρκινο εντερου χωρις να βλεπω αιμα; θελω να παω σε παθολογο ναδω τι θα μου πει αλλα δεν εχω δυναμη.


Sofaki, δύστυχος τα ίδια περνάω και εγώ, τελειώνει το ένα με πιάνει το άλλο, έχω πάει σε τόσους γιατρούς, μέχρι και μαγνητική εγκεφάλους έκανα πριν 15 μέρες, τώρα πονάει η κύλια μου, έχω κάτι κράμπες τώρα και 1.5 βδομάδα. πήγα σε χειρούργου και μου είπε ότι δεν βλέπει κάτι κ να σταματήσω να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς, εγώ φοβάμαι όμως πολύ, έκατσα ο ηλίθιος και κοίταξα τοπ google, και φοβάμαι αυτό που φοβάσαι και εσύ, σήμερα θα πάω σε γαστρεντερολόγο :((((((((( δεν μπορώ άλλο αυτό το πράμα που μου συμβαίνει... 4 μήνες τώρα από γιατρό σε γιατρό, έχω δώσει τόσα λεφτά.. για να φανταστείτε έχω κάνει όλα αυτά.. πραγματικά δεν αντέχω άλλο, τελειώνει το ένα και εμφανίζετε το άλλο :((((((((((((((

-Υπέρηχο όρχεων (έχω μια υδροκήλη)
-Υπέρηχο θυροειδής
-Full γενικές εξετάσεις 
-υπέρηχο καρδιάς,υπέρηχο κύστης γιατί πονάω εκεί
-Εξετάσεις για ουρολοίμωξη
-Οφθαλμιατρικές εξετάσεις, εξέταση βυθού
-Νευρολογικές
-Μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και αγγειογραφία
-Ακτινογραφία κοιλιάς
-εξετάσεις αίματος για την ναυτία που μου είχα από τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που ήταν έντονος
-Ακτινογραφία θώρακα
... τώρα έχω κράμπες στην κύλια και θα πάω σε γαστρεντερολογο :((((((

----------


## Sofaki

> Sofaki, δύστυχος τα ίδια περνάω και εγώ, τελειώνει το ένα με πιάνει το άλλο, έχω πάει σε τόσους γιατρούς, μέχρι και μαγνητική εγκεφάλους έκανα πριν 15 μέρες, τώρα πονάει η κύλια μου, έχω κάτι κράμπες τώρα και 1.5 βδομάδα. πήγα σε χειρούργου και μου είπε ότι δεν βλέπει κάτι κ να σταματήσω να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς, εγώ φοβάμαι όμως πολύ, έκατσα ο ηλίθιος και κοίταξα τοπ google, και φοβάμαι αυτό που φοβάσαι και εσύ, σήμερα θα πάω σε γαστρεντερολόγο :((((((((( δεν μπορώ άλλο αυτό το πράμα που μου συμβαίνει... 4 μήνες τώρα από γιατρό σε γιατρό, έχω δώσει τόσα λεφτά.. για να φανταστείτε έχω κάνει όλα αυτά.. πραγματικά δεν αντέχω άλλο, τελειώνει το ένα και εμφανίζετε το άλλο :((((((((((((((
> 
> -Υπέρηχο όρχεων (έχω μια υδροκήλη)
> -Υπέρηχο θυροειδής
> -Full γενικές εξετάσεις 
> -υπέρηχο καρδιάς,υπέρηχο κύστης γιατί πονάω εκεί
> -Εξετάσεις για ουρολοίμωξη
> -Οφθαλμιατρικές εξετάσεις, εξέταση βυθού
> -Νευρολογικές
> ...


John εσυ τουλαχιστον εκανες τοσες εξετασεις κ δεν εχεις τπτ. Εγω φοβαμαι να παω. Σημερα αποφασισα να κοψω το καπνισμα, να ειμαι πιο ηρεμη και αν δεν περασει και ετσι θα παω και εγω. Εχεις αλλα συμπτωματα εκτος απο πονο?

----------


## giannhs82

> John εσυ τουλαχιστον εκανες τοσες εξετασεις κ δεν εχεις τπτ. Εγω φοβαμαι να παω. Σημερα αποφασισα να κοψω το καπνισμα, να ειμαι πιο ηρεμη και αν δεν περασει και ετσι θα παω και εγω. Εχεις αλλα συμπτωματα εκτος απο πονο?


βασικα το πρωι ξυπναω γυρο στης 6 παω τουαλετα μια κανονικα μια πιο μαλακα, και μετα στη 8 πρην παω στην δουλεια.. μετα ολη την ημερα ισος παω το μεσημερι η το βραδι και ειναι κανονικα. εγω παντα πηγαινα 2-3 φορες την ημερα.. και πολλα αερια ενωειτε απλα τωρα νιωθω αυτες της κραμπες, και ανχομαι :/ ισος ειναι απο το cipraned που πινω γιατι γραφει για κυλιακο αλγος, αλλα μετα απο 20 μερες με επιασε ουφφφφφ το βραδι θα ξερω, και ο θεος βοηθος :((((((((((((((((

----------


## Sofaki

> βασικα το πρωι ξυπναω γυρο στης 6 παω τουαλετα μια κανονικα μια πιο μαλακα, και μετα στη 8 πρην παω στην δουλεια.. μετα ολη την ημερα ισος παω το μεσημερι η το βραδι και ειναι κανονικα. εγω παντα πηγαινα 2-3 φορες την ημερα.. και πολλα αερια ενωειτε απλα τωρα νιωθω αυτες της κραμπες, και ανχομαι :/ ισος ειναι απο το cipraned που πινω γιατι γραφει για κυλιακο αλγος, αλλα μετα απο 20 μερες με επιασε ουφφφφφ το βραδι θα ξερω, και ο θεος βοηθος :((((((((((((((((


Καλη επιτυχια!!!γραψε τι σου ειπε αν θες

----------


## anxious4ever

ο καρκινος δεν εμφανιζεται με τετοια συμπτωματα κ δεν προκειται να σου πω πως, γιατι πολυ απλα θα τα νιωσεις ολα...απο το αγχος ειναι οι κραμπες ή απο συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου.
αν πινεις γαλα, οσπρια κ λαχανικα..προσεξε μηπως οι πονοι σε πιανουν οταν τρως αυτα..
κ γω τετοιες κραμπες νιωθω κ πονους οταν φαω λαχανικα κ οσπρια επειδη εχω συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου, κατι το οποιο ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο.

----------


## giannhs82

Οταν φαω τετοια οσπρια κ λαχανικα με φουσκωνου κ εχω πολλααερια.. Αυτο με της κραμπες δεν το εχω ξανανιωσει. τωρα εχουν μειωθει. Μπορει να καταλαβει αν εχω ευρεστιτο συνδρομο χωρις κολονοσκοπιση? Ουφφ :-(

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις κολονοσκοπηση για κατι τετοιο..αν νιωθεις τν κοιλια σου πρησμενη κ εχεις κραμπες εναι 2 τινα..α) αγχος β) συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου..
για το πρωτο υπαρχει θεραπεια..για το δευτερο οχι..
απλα αν θεραπευσεις το πρωτο δεν θα εχεις κ το δευτερο.
ξεκολλα μετον καρκινο...υπαρχουν τοσες απλες ασθενειες..γιατι κολλας με τον καρκινο?
για να φτασει ενας ανθρωπος να εχει καρκινο στο εντερο ας μη σου πω καλυτερα τι πρεπει να εχει..δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα.
σταματα να διαβαζεις google κ σκεψου εντελως αλλα πραγματα.κ εννοειται φουλ ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## giannhs82

Εχεις δικιο, απλα πρεπει να ξεδιαλινω ενα ενα τα πραματα για να ηρεμω

----------


## panagiwtis23

Άπο ότι βλέπω το έντονο άγχος υποβόσκει πάντα πίσω από υποχονδρίαση.
Εγώ πάντα με έντονο άγχος είχα περάσει μια μεγάλη περίοδο τρέχοντας σε γιατρούς για εξετάσεις.
Στα 18-23 (μέχρι να μου βρουν την αγχώδη καταθλιπτική και να πάρω αγωγή) είχα περάσει κάθε πιθανή ειδικότητα πλην ψυχίατρου που ήταν και η μόνη που χρειαζόμουν.

Καλά όταν δε μου είχαν βρει βουβωνοκήλη τα είχα δει όλα.
Φοβόμουν να πάω σε ουρολόγο γιατί νόμιζα πως ήταν καρκίνος των όρχεων.
Είχα φρικάρει εντελώς δεν έτρωγα γενικά είχα γίνει χώμα.
Όταν τελικά πήγα και με καθησύχασε εγώ συνέχισα να ανησυχώ και πήγα και σε 2ο και 3ο ουρολόγο και σε χειρούργο.

Ενώ ήταν μικρή εγώ είχα φρικάρει και νόμιζα πως όλη μέρα πονάω και πως συνεχώς μεγαλώνει με αποτέλεσμα να την χειρουργήσω παρότι μου είπε πως θα μπορούσα να την παρακολουθώ απλά να δω πως θα πάει. Εντάξει και λογικά δεν είχε νόημα να περιμένω να χειροτερέψει...

Αλλεργιολόγους, πνευμονολόγους, οφθαλμίατρους όλα μου φταίγαν ενώ μόνο το άγχος έφταιγε.
Για τα μάτια για το άσθμα για τις αλλεργίες.
Όποτε αγχωνόμουν με πιάναν όλα μαζί μύτες μάτια τρέχαν σαν ποτάμια και εγώ κατέβαζα τα αντισταμινικά με τα κιλά ενώ μόνο το άγχος μου έφταιγε.

Αφού κατέληξα ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν άγχος αρνούμουν να πιστέψω ότι είναι ψυχιατρικό και έψαχνα οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Ενδοκρινολογικά, θυροειδή, γενικές αίματος και ειδικές για Β12 μαγνήσια κτλ
Όταν παρά τις τέλειες εξετάσεις θυροειδή (η τελευταία μου ελπίδα τότε να φταίει ο θυροειδής για το άγχος) βγήκαν τέλειες ο ενδικρινολόγος την ψυλιάστικε και με ρώτησε για άγχος κτλ και μου είπε ευγενικά ο άνθρωπος να δω ψυχίατρο.

Από τότε πάντως που μπήκα σε αγωγή ξέχασα τι σημαίνει ιατρικό σαλόνι (πλην του ψυχιάτρου).
Κρυωμένος με πυρετό στη δουλειά και ούτε με νοιάζει ενώ παλιότερα θα νόμιζα πως λιποθυμάω, πως έχω ναυτίες πως πως πως ...
Έρχεται εποχιακή αλλεργία και απλά αδιαφορώ και έτσι αδιαφορεί και αυτή ενώ παλιά θα έτρεχα να προμηθευθώ χάπια σπρέι σταγόνες και μισό φαρμακείο.

Οπότε αν πίσω απο αυτή την υποχονδρίαση κρύβεται αγχώδης διαταραχή ίσως η ψυχοθεραπεία ή θεραπεία με αντικαταθληπτικά σε βοηθήσει.

Το κακό είναι πως ενώ η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει σίγουρα σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις και έχει πιο μακροχρόνια αποτελέσματα ή φαρμακευτική συνήθως είναι πιο βολική.
Πλέον που η πολυτέλεια να συζητάμε μήνες με τον ψυχολόγο για να λύσουμε κάτι...
Και πιο ακριβό και πιο χρονοβόρο.

Καλώς ή κακώς παίρνεις ένα ssri και σε ηρεμεί για τα καλά

----------


## giannhs82

Καλήμερα.

Χθες πήγα στον γαστρεντερολόγο, αφού με ρώτησε κάποια πράγματα, με εξέτασε με τα χεριά και στηθοσκόπιο, μου είπε ότι δεν βλέπει κανένα εντερικό πρόβλημα και να μην ανησυχώ για τπτ, η κράμπες που έχω είναι ίσος απο καμιά ίωση που με είχε πιάσει, η από κάτι που με πείραξε. του είπα ότι αυτό το έχω 15 μέρες και μου απάντησε οτι μπορεί να συνεχίσει και για άλλες 15 μέρες. μου είπε σαν παράδειγμα οτι μια γαστρεντερίτιδα μπορεί να μας αλλάξει την χλωρίδα του εντέρου και για 1 χρόνο.. μετά των ρώτησα ως ανασφαλής αν με την εξέταση που έκανε με τα χεριά μπορεί να καταλάβει αν κάτι δεν είναι κάλο.. και μου λέει ναι..!! του έδειξα κάτι εξετάσεις που έκανα όταν ξεκίνησα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που πήγα στο νοσοκομείο με φοβερή ναυτία, και μου είπε ότι τα υπατικά είναι λίγο τσιμπημένα, και να κάνω μια επαναληπτική μέσα Δεκεμβρίου, ( γιατί είχα και εξετάσεις που είχα κάνει πριν ξεκινήσω την αγωγή και ήταν φυσιολογικά), και αν είναι πάλι τσιμπημένα να πω στην νευρολόγο να μου αλλάξει την ουσία

Γενικά κουράστηκα με όλα αυτά.. λεω να μην ξανασχολιθω με τπτ.. έχω πάει σε τοσους γιατρούς και πάντα όλα ήταν καλά..

-3 φόρες σε Οφθαλμίατρο (λόγο το οτι εχω οφθαλμικές ημικρανίες ή οφθαλμική αύρα που μου μου είναι κάτι δυσάρεστο και ενοχλητικό) λόγο αυτού έκανα μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και μαγνητική αγγείων
-3 φόρες σε ουρολόγο γιατι μετά απο συχνοουρία πονούσε η κυστικού και είχα συσπάσεις και για μια υδροκήλη μου έχω στον ένα όρχι, έκανα εξετάσεις ούρων, καλλιέργεια,υπέρηχο κύστης υπέρηχο όρχεων)
-1 φορά σε καρδιολόγο, που μου έκανε φουλ τσεκ απ, υπέρηχο καρδιάς, νεφρών, κοιλιάς, θυρεοειδή (είναι γνωστός και μου έκανε όλα επειδή με είδε ανησυχώ) και μου έγραψε πλήρεις αιματολογικές, και βγήκαν όλα καλά
-2 φόρες σε χειρούργο για τους πόνους που είχα χαμηλά πάνω από το πέος και την δεύτερη φορά για την κοιλιά, μου είπε ότι δεν έχω κάτι και να σταματήσω να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς
-1 φορά σε νευρολόγο που μου είπε ότι είμαι μια χαρά, και μου έγραψε αντικαταθλιπτικά λόγο ανχοδης διαταραχής και κρίσεις πανικού
-έκανα ακτινογραφία θώρακα γιατί έβηχα και είχα ανχοθει μην έχω κάτι
-ακτινογραφία κοιλιάς που την είδε και ο χειρούργος, και ο ακτινολόγος, και ο γαστρεντερολόγος και είναι μια χαρά
-ξανά αιματολογικές εξετάσεις λόγο της ναυτίας και ήταν καλές λίγο τσιμπημένα να υπατικά λογο τον αντικαταθλιπτικον
-1 φορα σε γαστρεντρεολογο

----------


## anxious4ever

χαλαρωσε γιατι βλεπω στο τελος να μακραινει η λιστα των γιατρων..το μονο λιγο σοβαρο ειναι οι τρανσαμινασες σου(τα υπατικα)που ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενα..αλλα ουτε κ γι αυτο να αγχωνεσαι.το συκωτι εχει την ταση να ξαναδημιουργειται.
εγω εχω αυτοανοσο νοσημα κ χρειαζεται να παιρνω ενα φαρμακο το οποιο στην αρχη μου ανεβασε τις τρανσαμινασες..γεμισα πεταλες κ φαγουρα..
τελικα οντως οι τρανσαμινασες μου ηταν πολυ ανεβασμενες κ φρικαρα..μολις μου μειωσαν τη δοση του φαρμακου επανηλθαν στο φυσιολογικο.
δεν το αφηνουμε αυτο ομως οταν συμβαινει.οταν δουμε τα υπατικα υψηλα τοτε το δειχνουμε στον γιατρο κ κανονιζει ο γιατρος την δοση ή αλλαζει φαρμακο.
ειναι κατι για το οποιο πρεπει να πραγματικα να τρεξεις..κ να μην αδιαφορησεις.
διορθωνεται ομως αμεσα.εγω τωρα παιρνω το φαρμακο αυτο για το αυτοανοσο, 3 χρονια κ οι τρασναμινασες μου ειναι φυσιολογικες επειδη μειωσαμε την δοση.
επισης να σου πω οτι οταν ειχα αγχωδη διαταραχη τον απριλιο ..αρχισα να ουρω αιμα...ποναγα στην κυστη πολυ..οι γιατροι ειπαν οτι απο το στρες επεσαν οι αμυνες μου κ επαθα ουρολοιμωξη..δεν εχεις τιποτα παραπανω παρα μονο στρες εντονο το οποιο το στρες αποδυναμωνει τα παντα.
προσπαθησε με καθε τροπο να αποφορτισθεις απο αυτο, το αντικαταθλιπτικο θα σε βοηθησει.αλλα ξεκινα κ κατι αλλο οπως γικογκα ή ασκησεις χαλαρωσης με αναπνοες.
ποσο καιρο παιρνεις το αντικαταθλιπτικο σου κ ποιο παιρνεις?

----------


## giannhs82

Καλησπερα..

περνω το cipraned 40mg , σημερα πηγα στην νευρολογο και της ειπα σχετικα με τα ανεβασμενα ηπατικα, και μου ειπε οταν της κανω να της παω να της δει.. απλα ρε παιδια εχθες το βραδι με επιασε παλη η οφθαλμικη ημικρανια, 30 λεπτα διαταραχες ορασης, κ απο εχθες πονοκεφαλο, αν δεν ειχα κανει της μαγνητικες πρην 20 μερες δεν θα ηξερα τη σημβενει.. αλλα μου ειναι πολυ τρομακτικο και δυσαρεστο αυτο, μακαρι να υπηρχε θεραπεια

----------


## panagiwtis23

Για μένα είναι λάθος νευρολόγοι να δίνουν αντικαταθληπτικά. Είναι γελοίο και ανήθικο και αισχρό.
Βρες μια καλή/έναν καλό ψυχίατρο να έχει εμπειρία να σε αναλάβει.
Εξετάσεις για τα ηπατικά εγώ είχα κάνει και μόνος μου όταν τα έπαιρνα και κάποια στιγμή θα ξανακάνω (πάω και τις γράφω σε παθολόγο συνήθως).

----------


## latina bailando

Exω κυστη αριστερα στη οωθηκη που δε φευγει με αντισυληπτικα.Χρονια ολοκληρα καποια στιγμη εφυγε με την εμμυνο ρηση και ξαναβγηκε(ενιοτε ποναω αριστερα).Μην ανησυχεις καθολου ουτε καρκινος ειναι ουτε τιποτα.Το χω ψαξει πολυ.Σε εβαλε να κανεις αιματολογικη για ενδομητριο>?

----------


## Sofaki

> Exω κυστη αριστερα στη οωθηκη που δε φευγει με αντισυληπτικα.Χρονια ολοκληρα καποια στιγμη εφυγε με την εμμυνο ρηση και ξαναβγηκε(ενιοτε ποναω αριστερα).Μην ανησυχεις καθολου ουτε καρκινος ειναι ουτε τιποτα.Το χω ψαξει πολυ.Σε εβαλε να κανεις αιματολογικη για ενδομητριο>?


Οχι δεν εχω κανει αλλες εξετασεις ποσο μεγαλη ειναι η δικια σο;

----------


## latina bailando

η καινουρια τωρα βγηκε.Η παλια ηταν μεγαλη δε συγκρατησα μεγεθος απλα μου ελεγαν αν μεγαλωσει λιγο ακομη θα πρεπει να βγει.Αλλωστε λαπαροσκπηση κανεις δεν πονας.Πες στον γιατρο για ενδομητριο,μια αιματος ειναι την κανουν παντα για τις κυστες.Δεν ειναι κατι, και εγω θα την κανω σε κανα 2 μηνες αν δε φυγει η κυστη.Ειλικρινα σου μιλαω ,ειμαι φοβιτσιαρα αλλα εδω κρινω οτι δε πρεπει να φοβαμαι

----------


## latina bailando

κρινω βασει αυτων που μου λενε οχι απο το κεφαλι μου.Ακριβως επειδη οι φοβιες μου ειναι αλλης φυσης , βλεπω αντικειμενικα και οχι μεσα απο παραμορφωτικο καθρεφτη(οπως λενε και στη ψυχολογια) και σου λεω τσαμπα στεναχωριεσαι

----------


## Sofaki

> κρινω βασει αυτων που μου λενε οχι απο το κεφαλι μου.Ακριβως επειδη οι φοβιες μου ειναι αλλης φυσης , βλεπω αντικειμενικα και οχι μεσα απο παραμορφωτικο καθρεφτη(οπως λενε και στη ψυχολογια) και σου λεω τσαμπα στενmαχωριεσαι


Φοβαμαι πολυ να κανω λαπαροσκόπηση γιατι γινεται με ολικη ναρκωση. Η δικια μου κυστη ειναι 1.8 εκατξστα. Ειναι καλοηθης σιγουρα εχει μεσα υγρο απ οτι μου ειπαν. Ειδα οτι εσυ φοβασαι τη σκληρυνση. Εχω ξαδερφο που εχει και παιρνει αγωγη. Δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα απολυτως, εχει πρόχωρησει η επιστημη σ αυτον τον κλαδο. Μη φοβασαι!

----------


## latina bailando

πες μου πως μπορω να σου στειλω μηνυμα πριβε?

----------


## Sofaki

Δεν ξερω αν γινεται. Να σου δωσω το email μου?

----------


## latina bailando

ναι δωσε μου τ αν θες

----------


## Sofaki

> ναι δωσε μου τ αν θες


....................

----------


## latina bailando

s esteila mpew n deis

----------


## Sofaki

Λοιπον μετα απο μια βδομαδα που δεν καπνιζα ειδα μια μικρη βελτιωση στο εντερο δεν πηγαινα τοσο συχνα τουαλετα. Ομως χτες παλι ειχα αλλα συμπτωματα ενιωθα κατι να υπαρχει στη δεξια μου πλευρα χαμηλα την ωρα που εκανα το ψιλο μου. Φοβαμαι οτι εχω κατι στην ουροδοχο κυστη. Ειχα διαβασει παλι τυχαια στο ιντερνετ ενα 17χρονο οτι ειδε αιμα στα ουρα κ τελικα ειχε καρκινο. Εχω κανει υπερηχο κατω κοιλιας και νεφρων και δεν ειχα κατι. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου προκαλει το αγχος τετοιους πονους;

----------


## giannhs82

Sofaki.. και εγώ πονάω .... σταματά να διαβάζεις το ιντερνέτ.. κακο κανει.. εγω είμαι τελεια τωρα και 1 βδομαδα που σταμάτησα να ψάχνομαι.. σήμερα μου ήρθε το μαιλ με αυτό που έγραψες και ανχωθηκα.. μην διαβάζεις το ιντερνετ.. αστο.. απλα αντιμετοπησετο πηγαίνοντας και κανε απλα μια εξεταση.. ετσι το κανω και εγω πλεων.... .. και εχω ενοχλησει εκει κατω.. μετα από μια μερα(πρην 1 μηνα) που με επιασε εντονη συχνοουρία.. εκανα υπερηχο κατω κοιλίας, καλλιέργειά ουρον, και όλα είναι οκ.. οργανισμος είναι αυτος, αργο να κατουρησω.. μου ειπε ο γιατρος ότι αυτό το κανουν τα χαπια που περνω.. ασε σου λεω μην ψάχνεις γιατι παντα λενε και της 2 ακρες.. και τα απλα και τα κακα
915 φ

----------


## Sofaki

σε ευχαριστω που μου απαντησες. Αφου εχω κανει υπερηχο και νεφρων και ολα θεωρω οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι κατι κακο, επισης δεν φαινεται να εχω αιμα στα ουρα. Θα δω μηπως κανω καμια εξεταση. Ουφ παντως, οταν εχω ενα συμπτωμα πχ αυτο με τα ουρα μου φευγουν τα αλλα πχ πονος στην κοιλια. Οποτε μαλλον ειναι ψυχολογικο. Τι να πωωωω. Ουυυφ.

----------


## giannhs82

Γεια σας μετα απο καιρο, ειμαι τελεια .Σημερα εκανα επαναλ. Εξετασεις γενικες κ υπατικες. Η γενικες 
ηταν τελειες. στης βιοχημικες το GTP/ALT εφτασε στο 96 με οριο 40, στην αρχη της αγωγης ηταν 48 και 15. Μέρες Πριν πάω στο νευρολογο ηταν 30
Τα υπόλοιπα υπατικες μεσα στα όρια αλλα εχουν πάρει λιγο πάνω. Την δευτέρα θα πάω στη νευρολογο να δω τι θα κάνουμε




> χαλαρωσε γιατι βλεπω στο τελος να μακραινει η λιστα των γιατρων..το μονο λιγο σοβαρο ειναι οι τρανσαμινασες σου(τα υπατικα)που ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενα..αλλα ουτε κ γι αυτο να αγχωνεσαι.το συκωτι εχει την ταση να ξαναδημιουργειται.
> εγω εχω αυτοανοσο νοσημα κ χρειαζεται να παιρνω ενα φαρμακο το οποιο στην αρχη μου ανεβασε τις τρανσαμινασες..γεμισα πεταλες κ φαγουρα..
> τελικα οντως οι τρανσαμινασες μου ηταν πολυ ανεβασμενες κ φρικαρα..μολις μου μειωσαν τη δοση του φαρμακου επανηλθαν στο φυσιολογικο.
> δεν το αφηνουμε αυτο ομως οταν συμβαινει.οταν δουμε τα υπατικα υψηλα τοτε το δειχνουμε στον γιατρο κ κανονιζει ο γιατρος την δοση ή αλλαζει φαρμακο.
> ειναι κατι για το οποιο πρεπει να πραγματικα να τρεξεις..κ να μην αδιαφορησεις.
> διορθωνεται ομως αμεσα.εγω τωρα παιρνω το φαρμακο αυτο για το αυτοανοσο, 3 χρονια κ οι τρασναμινασες μου ειναι φυσιολογικες επειδη μειωσαμε την δοση.
> επισης να σου πω οτι οταν ειχα αγχωδη διαταραχη τον απριλιο ..αρχισα να ουρω αιμα...ποναγα στην κυστη πολυ..οι γιατροι ειπαν οτι απο το στρες επεσαν οι αμυνες μου κ επαθα ουρολοιμωξη..δεν εχεις τιποτα παραπανω παρα μονο στρες εντονο το οποιο το στρες αποδυναμωνει τα παντα.
> προσπαθησε με καθε τροπο να αποφορτισθεις απο αυτο, το αντικαταθλιπτικο θα σε βοηθησει.αλλα ξεκινα κ κατι αλλο οπως γικογκα ή ασκησεις χαλαρωσης με αναπνοες.
> ποσο καιρο παιρνεις το αντικαταθλιπτικο σου κ ποιο παιρνεις?

----------


## giannhs82

Γεια σας, Σημερα πηγα απο την νευρολογο, ειδε της εξετασεις και μου αλλαξε το φαρμακο και μου εδωσε το serolux 50mg, και μου ειπε να κανω τελος του μηνα ξανα εξετασεις για τα υπατικα ... διαβασα της ανεπιθιμητες ενεργειες και ανχωθηκα, στα σπανια 1 στους 10000 εγραφε για καρκινο... :(( φοβαμε να τα παρω.... πηρα τηλεφωνο και ενα αλλο νευρολογο που ειναι στο νοσοκομειο και του μηλυσα και μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ καλο φαρμακο, και οτι παντα πρεπει να αναφερουν μεσα κατι που εχει εμφανιστει κατα την χρηση με τετοιο φαρμακο και ας μην οφειλεται σε αυτο...εντωμεταξύ που θα καταλαβω εγω αν χειροτερευω με οτι εχει να κανει με τα ηπατικα??? αφου και πανω που ελαγα οτι ειμαι τελεια... μου κατσανε αυτα

----------


## Sofaki

Παιδια γεια σας, ηθελα να συζητησουμε ενα θεμα που με απασχολει. Κανω μαθηματα κατ οικον και τωρα με τις ιωσεις εχω θεμα. Αρρωσταινω ευκολα γενικα και εχω πει στους γονεις οταν τα παιδια ειναι αρρωστα να μη κανουμε μαθημα αφενος γιατι δεν αποδιδουν αφετερου για να μη κολλησω. Ενας μαθητης μου που ειναι πολυ ιδιαζουσα περιπτωση η μητερα του ειναι αρρωστος εχει πυρετο 39 40, ανακατοσουρες κλπ. Μεχρι το σαββατο ειχε πυρετο και σημερα με πηρε η μαμα του να παω για μαθημα, το επαιξα κρυωμενη για να το γλιτωσω ομως γραφει την τριτη διαγωνισμα στο σχολειο και θελει να κανουμε μαθημα αυριο. Τι να κανω? Φοβαμαι μη κολλησω γιατι αυτη η ιωση κραταει μερες και δουλευω και σε φροντιστηριο. Τι λετε να κανω;

----------


## spiros1981

> Παιδια γεια σας, ηθελα να συζητησουμε ενα θεμα που με απασχολει. Κανω μαθηματα κατ οικον και τωρα με τις ιωσεις εχω θεμα. Αρρωσταινω ευκολα γενικα και εχω πει στους γονεις οταν τα παιδια ειναι αρρωστα να μη κανουμε μαθημα αφενος γιατι δεν αποδιδουν αφετερου για να μη κολλησω. Ενας μαθητης μου που ειναι πολυ ιδιαζουσα περιπτωση η μητερα του ειναι αρρωστος εχει πυρετο 39 40, ανακατοσουρες κλπ. Μεχρι το σαββατο ειχε πυρετο και σημερα με πηρε η μαμα του να παω για μαθημα, το επαιξα κρυωμενη για να το γλιτωσω ομως γραφει την τριτη διαγωνισμα στο σχολειο και θελει να κανουμε μαθημα αυριο. Τι να κανω? Φοβαμαι μη κολλησω γιατι αυτη η ιωση κραταει μερες και δουλευω και σε φροντιστηριο. Τι λετε να κανω;


πρεπει να πας,δεν το συζηταω!πρωτον ειναι η δουλεια σου και δευτερον και κυριοτερο,δεν μπορεις να το κρεμασεις το παιδι!την Τριτη γραφει!προς Θεου δηλαδη,ειναι ντροπη!(και αντιεπαγγελματικο)

----------


## Sofaki

Ναι αλλα και εκεινοι δεν σκεφτονται οτι μπορει να κολλησω; αν αρρωστησω τι θα κανω με τα αλλα μου μαθηματα?

----------


## spiros1981

> Ναι αλλα και εκεινοι δεν σκεφτονται οτι μπορει να κολλησω; αν αρρωστησω τι θα κανω με τα αλλα μου μαθηματα?


δυστυχως πρεπει να το ρισκαρεις.ετσι ειναι η δουλεια!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Ναι αλλα και εκεινοι δεν σκεφτονται οτι μπορει να κολλησω; αν αρρωστησω τι θα κανω με τα αλλα μου μαθηματα?


sofaki δυστυχως η δουλεια σου αυτα εχει.. Ειναι δυσκολη η κατασταση γιατι απο την μια εχεις την αρρωστοφοβια και απο την αλλη δεν μπορεις να αφησεις ξεκρεμαστο τον μαθητη σου.

Σπιτι σου δεν μπορει να ερθει να μην ερθεις εσυ σε επαφη με την αρρωστη?

----------


## Sofaki

Μα το παιδι ειναι αρρωστο οχι η μανα, δεν ξερω αν δεν το εξεφρασα σωστα, δεν ειναι θεμα αρρωστοφοβιας και ο παθολογος μας λεει οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα μεταδοτικη ιωση και αν πρεπει να ειμαστε στον ιδιο χωρο με καποιον να φοραμε μασκα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Μα το παιδι ειναι αρρωστο οχι η μανα, δεν ξερω αν δεν το εξεφρασα σωστα, δεν ειναι θεμα αρρωστοφοβιας και ο παθολογος μας λεει οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα μεταδοτικη ιωση και αν πρεπει να ειμαστε στον ιδιο χωρο με καποιον να φοραμε μασκα


Α συγνωμη δεν καταλαβα εγω καλα.. Παντως η ενασχοληση σου δειχνει αρρωστοφοβια , γιατι δεν ειναι και εμπολα :)

----------


## spiros1981

> Μα το παιδι ειναι αρρωστο οχι η μανα, δεν ξερω αν δεν το εξεφρασα σωστα, δεν ειναι θεμα αρρωστοφοβιας και ο παθολογος μας λεει οτι ειναι εξαιρετικα μεταδοτικη ιωση και αν πρεπει να ειμαστε στον ιδιο χωρο με καποιον να φοραμε μασκα


πρεπει να πας εστω και με μασκα λοιπον!ο εκαστοτε πελατης σε πληρωνει για να σε εχει οταν σε χρειαστει.δεν μπορεις να τον κρεμασεις σε μια δυσκολη περιπτωση.πρωτα απολα κανεις κακο στο ονομα σου και θεωρησε αναξιοπιστη.και ολα αυτα απο στομα σε στομα μαθενονται και αμαυρωνεται το ονομα σου,το οποιο αυτοματα σημαινει λιγοτεροι πελατες,λιγοτερη δουλεια,λιγοτερα εσοδα!με την δουλεια μας δεν παιζουμαι μικρη!

----------


## Sofaki

Αρρώστησα τελικά, πρόσεχα πρόσεχα και σήμερα αρρώστησα! Εχω πυρετό, βήχα και πονάνε τα κόκκαλα μου. Φοβάμαι μην έχω λευχαιμία ή καρκίνο του πνεύμονα. Καπνίζω λίγο, 1 τσιγάρο τη μέρα κατα μέσο όρο γιατί το κόβω για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα. Εκανα μεχρι 38,2 και με το ντεπόν πέφτει γρήγορα. Αύριο θα πάω στο γιατρό, αλλά φοβάμαι!!!! Πείτε μου κάτι!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μια απο τα ιδια κ εγω 6 μερες κλωσαγα τ αυγα στη πολυθρονα με πυρετο αλλα ειπα καμια ντουζινα νερα κ χαμομηλια κ τη περασα ελαφρια τωρα επανηλθα καπως στα κανονικα μου κ ειμαι ετοιμος να το φιλοσοφισω αλυπητα για να βρω ενα νοημα υπαρξης σε αυτο το ματαιο κοσμο :):):)

περαστικα σου.

πες μας τι σκεφτεσαι...

----------


## Sofaki

ποτε ήσουν άρρωστος εσυ; ειχες άλλα συμπτώματα; κάθε φορά που ανεβάζω πυρετό ανησυχώ οτι έχω καρκίνο.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

sofaki ιωση ειναι μην ανησυχεις.. Οσο για το τσιγαρο δεν θεωρεισαι καν καπνιστρια δεν εχεις λογο να φοβασαι.. Η ιωση θα κανει τον κυκλο της και μετα θα εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## Sofaki

μακάρι mnimonio! ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Sofaki τι κάνεις κορίτσι μου;αναρωτιωμουν τι έκανες με τις εξετασεις που μου ειπες κ σε βλέπω στο φόρουμ τώρα.

----------


## Sofaki

2η μέρα πυρετού... ήρθε ο γιατρός αλλά δεν μου έδωσε αντιβίωση. μονο κάτι χάπια για αλλεργία και για το αναπνευστικό γιατί βήχω. Το άγχος όμως είναι χειρότερα γιατί περίμενα να είχα δει μια βελτίωση. Ρώτησα το γιατρό αν μπορεί να έχω λευχαιμία και μου ειπε πως μου ήρθε αυτο χαμογελώντας; του ειπα γιατί έχω πυρετό και μου είπε οχι. Δεν έχω πρισμένους αδένες.

----------


## Sofaki

> Sofaki τι κάνεις κορίτσι μου;αναρωτιωμουν τι έκανες με τις εξετασεις που μου ειπες κ σε βλέπω στο φόρουμ τώρα.


βιβιαν σου εχω στειλει π.μ

----------


## Sofaki

είμαι πολύ χάλια, η μαμά μου διαγνώστηκε πάλι με καρκίνο στο στήθος και θα κανει μαστεκτομή. Το καλό ειναι οτι είναι σε 0 στάδιο αλλά εμφάνισε πολύ σύντομα υποτροπή. Δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω να κλαίω, αισθάνομαι οτι δεν έχω δύναμη να το αντιμετωπίσω όλο αυτό. Εκλεισα ραντεβού να πάω σε ψυχίατρο.

----------


## Evagelia

Διαβαζω ολους εσας κ δεν νοιωθω μονη....εχω περασει πολλες αγχωτικες καταστασεις,δυσκολες,ολη μου η ζωη ειναι μεσα στα νοσοκομεια λογω των γονιων μου κ μετα απο συνεδριες που διεκοψα,αγχωδη διαταραχη,καταθλιψη μου εχει βγει υποχονδριαση...ειμαι απελπισμενη πια...πονοι σε ολο μου το σωμα...επιασα δουλεια για να ξεχαστω κ υποφερω...πονανε οι ωμοπλατες μου κ σκεφτηκα πως ειναι καρκινος..οσο μπαινω στο ιντερνετ τοσο μου κοβεται η ανασα..ψαχνομαι παντου...ολο κατι να ποναει κ εγω σιγουρη πως κατι εχω...6 μηνες γυρναω στους γιατρους...κ τυχαια ο ενας κατι βρηκε...κ απο τοτε,ενω για λιγο ηρεμησα,μετα εγινα χειροτερα κ σκεφτηκα πως σιγουρα κ κατι αλλο θα υπαρχει...εφιαλτης...τι με συμβουλευετε;

----------


## garida

και γω ειμαι 33 και μη γονιμη. απτα 20και.
ΚΑΙ?
ξερετε οτι εχετε λυσεις για παιδια ε? δανεικα ωαρια, υιοθεσια κτλ?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω ενα εχω να πω το google ειναι οτι χειροτερο για να ψάξεις κατι ιατρικό. Νομίζεις οτι τα έχεις ολα και αγχωνεσαι παραπάνω χωρίς λογο. Μη το κανεις ξανα στον εαυτό σου. Το έκανα και εγω το εχω σταματήσει προ πολλου

----------


## Georgewww

Βρε άμα είναι καλό το γκομενάκι τι με νοιάζει αν είναι γόνιμη, αυτό λύνεται, το μυαλό όμως δεν αλλάζει άμα δε ταιριάζει :) 
Μια λεπτή 30αρα ρε παιδιά για μας τους υποχόνδριους-αρρωστοφοβικους να ανταλλάζουμε θερμόμετρα :) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jojo1976

Καλημέρα σε όλους !!Αλλη μία φοβερά ήρεμη και καθόλου αγχωμένη με τα ιατρικά συμμετέχουσα εδώ....Ηθελα να ήξερα που
σκατά πήγε αυτή η ανέμελη φύση που ήμασταν , στην παιδική και εφηβική ηλικία ...Τότε που δεν ήξερα τίποτα για αρρώστιες
και όλα αυτά τα κέρατα που διαβάζω στο διαδίκτυο και νομίζω ότι σε δέκα λεπτά θα αντικαταστήσω 13 χρόνια σπουδών ενός ιατρού και το πιστεύω κιόλας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Δεν παλεύεται πια.....χαμένες ώρες καθημερινά σε στρες και ανησυχία....

----------


## glamshine4ever

> Καλημέρα σε όλους !!Αλλη μία φοβερά ήρεμη και καθόλου αγχωμένη με τα ιατρικά συμμετέχουσα εδώ....Ηθελα να ήξερα που
> σκατά πήγε αυτή η ανέμελη φύση που ήμασταν , στην παιδική και εφηβική ηλικία ...Τότε που δεν ήξερα τίποτα για αρρώστιες
> και όλα αυτά τα κέρατα που διαβάζω στο διαδίκτυο και νομίζω ότι σε δέκα λεπτά θα αντικαταστήσω 13 χρόνια σπουδών ενός ιατρού και το πιστεύω κιόλας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Δεν παλεύεται πια.....χαμένες ώρες καθημερινά σε στρες και ανησυχία....


Για αυτό λένε ανέμελη νιότη και ειδικά η δικιά μου που μόνο βιβλία είχαμε και όχι ιντερνετ...άσχετα όμως με αυτό ένας φίλος γιατρός μου έχει πει αν εγώ ο ίδιος κάτσω να διαβάσω το ίντερνετ θα τρελαθώ πως μπαίνετε στο τρυπάκι να ψάχνετε τόσο..και γω προσωπικά όσο ψάχνω τόσο αρρωσταίνω και οι φοβίες μου μεγαλώνουν.

----------


## Jojo1976

> Για αυτό λένε ανέμελη νιότη και ειδικά η δικιά μου που μόνο βιβλία είχαμε και όχι ιντερνετ...άσχετα όμως με αυτό ένας φίλος γιατρός μου έχει πει αν εγώ ο ίδιος κάτσω να διαβάσω το ίντερνετ θα τρελαθώ πως μπαίνετε στο τρυπάκι να ψάχνετε τόσο..και γω προσωπικά όσο ψάχνω τόσο αρρωσταίνω και οι φοβίες μου μεγαλώνουν.


Δεν έχουμε την παραμικρή ιδέα να ερμηνεύσουμε τίποτα τέτοιο κι όμως υποβάλλουμε τόσο πολύ τον εαυτό μας να τα πιστέψει....

----------


## glamshine4ever

> Δεν έχουμε την παραμικρή ιδέα να ερμηνεύσουμε τίποτα τέτοιο κι όμως υποβάλλουμε τόσο πολύ τον εαυτό μας να τα πιστέψει....


Αν το σκεφτείς είναι σαν να τιμωρεί τον εαυτό σου και να τον βαζανιζεις. Το κάνω και γω κατά περιόδους και σκέφτομαι πως έχω το ένα έχω το άλλο ψάχνονται κλαίω αγχώνομαι..."ετοιμάζω" την οικογένεια μου για το φεύγω που λέμε...κανονικά έπρεπε να είχα πεθάνει εδώ και 400 φορες. Μετά με πιάνει η λογική (αφού έχω πάει σε όλες τις δυνατές ειδικότητες) και κρατάει για λίγο και μετά πάλι τα ιδια...δε ξέρω γιατί το κάνω πάντως βασανίζονται πολυ

----------

